# TurboAWD's GTR



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

A lot of you might know TurboAWD from this forum. Me and the family took a little vacation here in the Philippines and got the chance to do a shoot with this amazing car. 

Currently the car is pushing almost 1200hp, with the A/C still working hehehe. Street legal here in the country but they have a rule, no RHD is allowed. Here are some pics, will post some later once I get the chance to edit some more. 

Some teasers.

The wheel.









The car LHD









And to show that the car is certainly in the country. A monument in EDSA highway.









Thanks Manuel for the opportunity. Still looking forward to have a talk with you about the car


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I thought the car was around 850hp, not 1200..


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

This is what I was told, 850 running on normal gas, and 1200 running race fuel with 2 bar of boost.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Wow its a surprise not to see much reply. Anywho here is a couple more.

The front









Another front pic









The trunk









And finally a pic of the engine









C&C is more than welcome.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix. That engine bay looks super crowded - but it delivers!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I think Manuel already knows what most of us think of his car - it rocks :smokin: 
...so I'll just have to compliment you on the photos - nice job


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Yeah, excellent photographs there mate, well done:smokin: 

Car looks awesome 
Any pics of the interior?

Matt.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

great looking car and pictures.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Crazy car that!! Did u get to ride in it?? Drive it?


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the comment guys.

Dino, I got to ride on it. I was with my cousin and eventhough there was a roll cage I made sure that he gets snugged on the back. The car is crazy. Couldn't really do much since traffic is all over and at the same time the road is not really flat. How come I never see you online on MSN?


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

great looking and pictures


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

words fail me, other than simply stunning.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

sounds good....I use skype now BTW...hate MSN


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Sweet ride you have there m8...


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Such a nice ride, I like the heat pad on the firewall.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Car looks stunning. Love the colour of the Project Mu's

Mmmmmm Nismo carbon bonnet!!! 

Do i spy a Z-Tune front diffuser? That thing is mega £££!!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lovely! I want that engine bay!!


----------



## weav808 (Jun 20, 2004)

NICE!!! Do u know who makes those side skirts??? Would love 2 get a set...


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

wicked car! yeah it look like a z-tune diffuser, and correct me if im wrong but the side skirts look like Veilside one's.


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

stunning


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

skylife said:


> wicked car! yeah it look like a z-tune diffuser, and correct me if im wrong but the side skirts look like Veilside one's.


Thanks for all the compliments, guys. And special thanks for Yukio for taking time out of his vacation and taking all those awesome shots.  

The front bumper is from Top Secret and the side skirts are from Veilside.


Manuel


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

amazing car, love to see some more detailed interior shots as i really want to see a good LHD conversion!


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Rain said:


> amazing car, love to see some more detailed interior shots as i really want to see a good LHD conversion!


I have some interior shots at my website, although they are quite low res. Unless Yukio did some interior shot, then he can post them here as well.  

Manuel


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Manuel, ang ganda ng kotse mo pare. Been a while since I've been back but good to see another pinoy here.:wavey: 

I'm loving that center lock wheels. How much do they weigh? 

Can we get some full shot hi-res pics ?

Amazing ride man.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

wow, engine bay looks a bit full lol


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

jonsibal said:


> Manuel, ang ganda ng kotse mo pare. Been a while since I've been back but good to see another pinoy here.:wavey:
> 
> I'm loving that center lock wheels. How much do they weigh?
> 
> ...


which one?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what's with the black cone filter on the left side - oil catch tank breather filter? I haven't the slightest idea, it's baffling me something silly...


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> Wow its a surprise not to see much reply.
> 
> The trunk
> 
> ...


But where do i put my shopping???
Only kidding..... Simply stunning :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Not so sure about the black wheels and mirrors on BSB, but car looks good, like the boot layout.


----------



## gl911 (Nov 26, 2006)

*LHD*

Saw that the car is lhd. How did that happen?

Thanks


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> which one?


Yjukio, I would like the full shot of the car please.

Thanks.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

gl911 said:


> Saw that the car is lhd. How did that happen?
> 
> Thanks


converted.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That is la ovely gtr, everything is spot on. Love the red sun strip against the blue.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning car mate.:bowdown1:


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Simply amazing.


----------



## gl911 (Nov 26, 2006)

*LHD*

Who can do a quality LHD conversion?

Thanks


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

Stunning mate. Also interested in the conversion.....


----------

